# My Before & After Haircut :) [Pic Heavy]



## CellyCell (Dec 26, 2007)

I love having longer hair - but I needed a new haircut to bring in the new year. I might go back and get bangs or something - he gave me sidesweep ones but I dunno about them.






Before [relaxed/straighten hair]:






Blow dried hair [taken back few months ago, as reference]






After [with my natural curly hair]:






The Fro






Blow Dried











...I really want it straight thin but either my hair can't or my flat iron is lame. I don't like putting it on high heat, always low or sometimes medium... any suggestions for stick-straight hair? I'm scared to relax it again - not really, but the stylist said my hair has potential breakage in it so I don't want to mess it up.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Aprill (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh isnt that pretty!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 27, 2007)

You are beautiful!


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 27, 2007)

I like it! I like the fro and I like the blow dried hair. It looks hot either way!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 27, 2007)

It looks good and very healthy!


----------



## SalJ (Dec 27, 2007)

Lovely, the curls are really cute as well!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Dec 27, 2007)

Cute. wrap your hair at night around your head..there has been a thread about this...seems like you have the texture for it too.


----------



## Nick007 (Dec 27, 2007)

Do you have a good flat iron, I have a chi, my hair is curly and it makes it straight! Also chi has a product, that weighs my hair done pretty good. If you just want to blow dry is straight, I use "bain de terre" all day straight, put it in wet and blow dry, works wonders! I was reading your other post, and I flat iron and blow dry alot, but I trim it on a regular basis and it's just fine. I wouldn't worry about damaging your hair to much if you trim the dry ends.


----------



## macface (Dec 27, 2007)

you look really pretty with curly hair I was already thinking about that picture of that man you put in your last hair thread.Girl is fine.


----------



## justdragmedown (Dec 27, 2007)

MY brothers girl friend has hair just like yous. I think the curly hair is cute for a change/


----------



## reesesilverstar (Dec 27, 2007)

The shorter hair gives you a younger care-free look imo. I like it!

About the straight hair thing, I know my sister wraps her hair and LIVES by some ceramic flat iron thingie. I'd hafta ask, cuz I can't remember the last time I had straight hair...


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2007)

Your hair looks great!

If you want really silky straight hair, you should try the Japanese straightening method. My sister got it done and her hair looked so healthy and shiny. She didn't have to use a flat iron.


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Cute. wrap your hair at night around your head..there has been a thread about this...seems like you have the texture for it too. Ah, imma look for the thread - thanks.

Originally Posted by *Nick007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Do you have a good flat iron, I have a chi, my hair is curly and it makes it straight! Also chi has a product, that weighs my hair done pretty good. If you just want to blow dry is straight, I use "bain de terre" all day straight, put it in wet and blow dry, works wonders! I was reading your other post, and I flat iron and blow dry alot, but I trim it on a regular basis and it's just fine. I wouldn't worry about damaging your hair to much if you trim the dry ends. I might try mines in higher heat and see if that makes any difference... if not, I'll borrow my friend's Chi and see if that's any better. Thanks loads for the info.

Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The shorter hair gives you a younger care-free look imo. I like it!
About the straight hair thing, I know my sister wraps her hair and LIVES by some ceramic flat iron thingie. I'd hafta ask, cuz I can't remember the last time I had straight hair...

Thanks. And ask her... haha!

Originally Posted by *aplsmash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Your hair looks great!
If you want really silky straight hair, you should try the Japanese straightening method. My sister got it done and her hair looked so healthy and shiny. She didn't have to use a flat iron.

I've been looking into it for the longest and at the salon - the hair dresser said that process would totally ruin my hair because I already have signs of breakage. I know at the salons who do the Japanese method test your hair prior to see if it's capable of withstanding all the chemicals being put in it.
One day, I'll try - but I'm too scared of it just falling off.





Thanks everyone for the comments! Made my day


----------



## Sarah84 (Dec 28, 2007)

look gorgeous, love the cut


----------



## MindySue (Dec 28, 2007)

awwz so cute.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Dec 28, 2007)

Gorgeous = ) You look so chic


----------



## goddess13 (Dec 28, 2007)

You look gorgeous! Maybe ask your hairdresser about having your hair razored. More information here.


----------



## Kiraboshi (Dec 28, 2007)

Your hair looks super and really flatters you!


----------



## MandiMoore87 (Dec 29, 2007)

Love you hair! It's so pretty!


----------



## daer0n (Dec 29, 2007)

You look prrrrrrretty good Celly!

i love it both ways on you, it makes you look quite different i think, might be cause i was used to see your long and straightened hair, i love your curls, i wish i had curly hair


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 29, 2007)

I love your curls!!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Dec 30, 2007)

I love your new hair cut. It looks really cute and good on you.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Dec 30, 2007)

It's so hot! I love the lenght it's mature and sexy in a good way.


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks, guys. I haven't got much reactions from my friends, lmao. Ah wells...


----------



## yupyupme (Dec 30, 2007)

why do you have to straighten your hair? curls look great. =)

very pretty!


----------



## Farfett (Dec 30, 2007)

I love the curly look it really suits you.


----------



## MsStephanie (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks good on you.


----------



## MACmaniac (Jan 3, 2008)

I like it curly! I noticed someone mentioned getting a razor cut previously --- PLEASE PLEASE dont do it!! It makes curly hair frizz and fro like no one's bizness!! They told us that in beauty school and I chose not to listen cuz alot of times I wear my hair straight too, but WOW it made it frizzy curly or straight! Stick with this cut - you look beautiful!


----------



## xlola (Jan 3, 2008)

it looks good like that!,, healthy


----------



## Insensitive. (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, stepping up the flat iron would do you alot of good, and you should also use a heat protectant, that aids in straightening, im guessing your bi-racial, so i dont know if you should use products geared towards african american hair or european hair. Your kinda stuck in the middle celly. hmmm. darn.

By the way, by using a heat protectant, a good one is john-friedas heat protectant/frizz-ease serum, you should be less afraid to turn up the heat.


----------



## laura9 (Jan 4, 2008)

To be honest you look great with both lengths. That's a great job they did on you...you look beautiful. Love the haircut.


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Insensitive.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes, stepping up the flat iron would do you alot of good, and you should also use a heat protectant, that aids in straightening, im guessing your bi-racial, so i dont know if you should use products geared towards african american hair or european hair. Your kinda stuck in the middle celly. hmmm. darn.
By the way, by using a heat protectant, a good one is john-friedas heat protectant/frizz-ease serum, you should be less afraid to turn up the heat.

So you think that buying Sedu or something is worth it?It'll be something I'm picking up by the end of the month. I like going to black folk salons because they use those real hot irons that leave my hair all soft and so straight, but $70 each visit is too much. I'm crossing my fingers that a good flat iron will have the same impact.

And I do have both types of hair... very thick ass hair.


----------



## Insensitive. (Jan 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So you think that buying Sedu or something is worth it?It'll be something I'm picking up by the end of the month. I like going to black folk salons because they use those real hot irons that leave my hair all soft and so straight, but $70 each visit is too much. I'm crossing my fingers that a good flat iron will have the same impact.

And I do have both types of hair... very thick ass hair.

lmao!! Yes an african american salon probably would so you better because african americans have such a variety of hair, and they know how to take care of it. Actually i dont think you NEED to go buy a super expensive flat iron, there are some cheaper one that get REALLY hot. But i think the key is getting a heat protectant serum. And patience, piece by piece, and taking your time, its hard but its worth it.


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 4, 2008)

Alright, sounds good... I have like this big ass list of things I'm getting and heat protectant serum is on there. I'm googling right now for a good product... haha, googling.

Thanks, girl


----------



## Bexy (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks great. I just bought a maxi glide straightening iron since I got all my hair chopped as well. I have not used it yet though. Once I do I will let you know how well it works. I saw it on HSN and it looked amazing but I got mine at Bed Bath and Beyond.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jan 5, 2008)

I think your hair looks wonderful.


----------



## speedy (Jan 5, 2008)

I really like your curly hair.


----------



## magneticheart (Jan 5, 2008)

i like your curly hair! but if you want to straighten it try rubbing straightening balm on your hair when its damp then blow-drying and straightening your hair. that's what i do and it makes your hair a lot easier to straighten! turning up the heat on your straightening-irons will help as well. the highest heats are for people with curly, frizzy or thicker hair and the lower heats are for people with thin hair that doesn't need that much straightening. hope i helped!


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 5, 2008)

Helped loads... thanks for the tips!


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Jan 5, 2008)

celly, your hair is beautiful and so are you!


----------



## Insensitive. (Jan 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Alright, sounds good... I have like this big ass list of things I'm getting and heat protectant serum is on there. I'm googling right now for a good product... haha, googling.
Thanks, girl






alright, go for it! lol. And i want to see how it turns out.


----------



## shoegal1980 (Jan 6, 2008)

I love short hair!! So pretty!


----------



## KristinB (Jan 6, 2008)

Your hair is so pretty.


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Jan 6, 2008)

You have supermodel hair, I love it!


----------



## alexxx! (Jan 7, 2008)

cute hair



it looks good!


----------



## monniej (Jan 7, 2008)

all of your looks are super cute, celly, but i like the one with your natural curls!


----------



## Xuity (Jan 7, 2008)

You are a really pretty girl





If I were you, I'd let my hair curled and but good heat protection hair products. So when you wanted it curled, it is and when you wanted it straight, you can get it too.

It's way batter having a variety of looks than being stucked into only one.


----------



## mama-mia99 (Jan 13, 2008)

the one the you entitled "the fro" looks soooo cute on you. adorable cut. i like it.


----------

